# Of drivers and ratings - NYC experience as a rider for a change



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Tried to fetch a short ride home from the dealership few miles away (rear axle noise, warranty, few days off).
No Lyft avail, UberX and UberBlack both show 10-15 min ETA (Monday morning, rain).
First fellow UberX (Mohammed/Town Car/plates ELITE156/4.6 stars) called me after accepting, asked how far am I going, started mumbling about traffic and asked me to cancel. Nice. 
Ended up being picked up by MD (probably Mohammed again )/Honda Pilot/4.5 and tipping him $10 cash on top of $8 minimum fare (wave and smile to the first Mohammed).
The reason I'm posting it here is the second guy, who accepted my call (and cancelled it shortly after, but I've managed to snag an attached screenshot).







3.3! And without a pic!
I think we here in NYC can relax for now - apparently while Uber need drivers, no rating is bad enough for deactivation until PAX will actually file a safety complain or something like that.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Right people need to stop worrying about the ratings. If they do remove you from service its to push out the older bitter workers and bring in the new


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

First thing that comes to my mind is why the hell didn't the dealer give you a ride home?


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Racist should be banned from this site, mod pls delete this thread, already report op and will find out his IP address


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

plocp said:


> Racist should be banned from this site, mod pls delete this thread, already report op and will find out his IP address


im half middle eastern, whats racist? i keep getting mohamads when i use uber too. a ton of cabbies switched over, if you cant beat them they join. but how foolish they will grind for very little after ubers 25 percent cut in ny.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> im half middle eastern, whats racist? i keep getting mohamads when i use uber too. a ton of cabbies switched over, if you cant beat them they join. but how foolish they will grind for very little after ubers 25 percent cut in ny.


He's just a clueless noob, never mind that. Thanks for pitching in though and happy Eid al-Fitr if you are celebrating.


----------

